# Stove ID



## weatherguy (Mar 22, 2012)

I came across this old stove the other day, anyone have an idea on what make/model?


----------



## webbie (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't recognize it right off - looks somewhat like a Citation.
Yeah, 80% chance it is a citation made by Salvo machine.


----------



## begreen (Mar 22, 2012)

Man that's a sad excuse for a hearth. It makes me shudder. Note the gaps in the floor boards from shrinkage.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 22, 2012)

webbie said:


> I don't recognize it right off - looks somewhat like a Citation.
> Yeah, 80% chance it is a citation made by Salvo machine.


I concur


----------



## weatherguy (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, I knew someone here would recognize it.
BG, I noticed that, I thought it was a poor way to run a stove, what do I know


----------

